
What Is A Startup - drm237
http://howtosplitanatom.com/questions/what-is-a-startup/
======
BornInTheUSSR
I see a startup kind of like the movie 300... but without the 0's where the
speed, mobility and adaptiveness of (around) 3 allow them to out-smart, out-
maneuver and out-bootstrap a larger, more established company. Madness? This
is startup!

